# at last



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Well at last we got a big wonderful yes at panel never been so happy and a date for matching panel for 12 th may could not have a better day 6 years of fertility treatment we are so close to being a complete family x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations Millie can't wait to be in the same position. You must be over the moon.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats to you it must all feel real now!  

Jealous muchley that or LA follows the rules and doesn't even show a profile until ratification is done, you guys that get linked prior to approval are so lucky, disheartening that they don't all work to the same rules though!


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations! must be so exciting for u now, knowing that u nearly have ur complete family.

I hope I can say the same in a months time 

Look forward to more good news on 12/5   xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations Millie xx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations xx


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

So happy for you, knowing what we've all come through to get to this place. And you are to be matched so soon too!  Congratulations!  Hope you are celebrating tonight x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations x

Waiting patiently we've been told it will take a month to ratify us as he's running behind so despite being at panel at the end of the month it will be the end of May though SW had already decided she has no matches!


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations x x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Becky29forever (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Millie  ! Well done!


----------

